

Why is it exciting that Amazon made a 0.4 percent profit? - wslh
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/07/24/why-is-it-exciting-that-amazon-made-a-0-4-percent-profit/

======
HappyTypist
I can't help but think that the 0.4% profit was just some specific accounting
discretion. With Amazon's number of fields, it shouldn't be difficult to turn
a loss into a tiny profit.

